# Upper CO this weekend?



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Stay left at the top of yarmony or the pour over might eat you up. Otherwise should be fine.


----------



## webstar (May 8, 2008)

There are a bunch of bluegrass concerts at Rancho del Rio this weekend. Campout for the Cause. There will be loads of people running that section so you should not have a hard time finding someone to follow. I will be around there this weekend, but I dont know what section I will be floating or when. Have fun out there!


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

After going left of the hole at Yarmony work right to stay off the left wall. You don't need to move way right just be sure to keep off the left wall and the wave holes on the left as you go through, the river bends right "pushing" you left.


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

20 years paddling in Colorado and never floated the Upper C. Wow!
Easy run, hopefully not too rainy, have fun.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

I was curious how people handle the shuttle for that run. Do most of you take care of it within the group, hitch hike, or hire a shuttle? (and who if you hire a shuttle)


----------



## Cranker (May 21, 2014)

Appreciate the advice. Yep, never even been there and I was born and raised in CO. Heard good things. I will let you know how it goes.
Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Park at Rancho, shuttle cost is $35


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

Shuttle is super quick if you do it yourself.
If you want to save an hour here is the shuttle info.
Note, cell phones don't work up there.
Call and set up prior to leaving.

Rancho Del Rio
4199 Trough Road
Bond, CO 80423

ph: 970-653-4431


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

The upper Colorado is a good place to practice your rowing. From pumphouse you have about an hour before you hit the first rapid, needleseye. 

Get comfortable getting where you need to be, and learn how rowing moves the boat differently than with paddles. For me, the big difference is with paddles you put your back to the wall, rock, hole or whatever you are wanting to miss. When rowing I face it so I can pull away.

Needleseye can be intimidating at high flow, but hit the line right and it shouldn't be a problem. You should be comfortable fully shipping your oars in case you misjudge, but really it is a straight shot. Just line it up right. Try not to ride the rock in the middle, it will spill your beer.

The next rapid is Yarmony, at this level there can be a hole in there that can flip the unwary, and as noted above, go left then work back to the right to stay off the wall; it can bite if you aren't paying attention. Plenty of room to maneuver though.

There are bridges. You need to be very aware of the middle supports; at this level the current is deceptively strong going into the supports and you can find yourself firmly WRAPPED. Just don't get lax with them, and stay well away from them.

Enjoy. I suspect your biggest problem will be the traffic jams on the river.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

With the concerts at Rancho the river should be FULL of drunks, me included. I ran the pump house to state bridge twice last week. It is running pretty fast so its only about 30 mins on the river before you dip into the canyon there. Neddleseye is at the bottom of the canyon, as mentioned, stay right, there is a large rock right in the middle that you have to avoid but its actually way easier to run it at high water. 

Yarmony rapid is a much bigger deal at this water level, but still really easy. Its a ways down the river from the canyon and you can hear the rapid coming as you barley move on the still water before it. After that its actually pretty boring, but a fun booze cruise. I recommend going all the way down to Statebridge bc the section from Rancho to SB is fun and only 4 miles. 

Shuttle is through rancho and they have a sign up sheet hanging on the door at the little shop there, just sign up and they will move your car even if you don't talk to someone. However it is super super easy just to shuttle your self and hitch hike back up. Lots of traffic on the road and the river. $35 from Pumphouse to Rancho, $45 from PH to Statebridge.


----------

